# Rack and pinion and other components



## rebellious (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm having to replace the rack and pinion on my '05. Since I have to do this I plan on upgrading some other components as well.

My plan is to go ahead and replace:

Front/rear Springs
Shocks/Struts
Tie road ends

Can anyone recommend anything else I should look into replacing? The car currently has 57,000 miles on it.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Replacing the bushings on my car at 30k miles made a huge difference. I'm sure yours will also benefit from it. Check out the Pedders street2 kit.


----------

